# I Can't Indicate



## FailedComic (16 Apr 2012)

Hey. Sorry if this has been covered before (I tried searching to no avail!)

I'm basically a complete newbie to cycling. I just bought a road bike last week, and although I'm getting a bit of confidence on the road, I'm struggling with indicating. In fact, every time I take a hand off the handlebar I just swerve all over the place.

I've tried and tried. Obviously I don't want to land head first into an oncoming car, so I was wondering if people had any tips to help me.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Apr 2012)

I'd say just relax. As with anything, the more you think about it the worse it gets. So try and relax and just concentrate on your surroundings, as your confidence grows everything else will fall into place and become second nature, then before you know it you'll be a hand signal master


----------



## Rob500 (16 Apr 2012)

Don't worry about FC. I was exactly the same. After you've clocked up a few miles it'll become easier.


----------



## HLaB (16 Apr 2012)

It'll come but often being aware of your surroundings a look over the shoulder and slotting into a gap can save you having to indicate and being in a position where its clear what you are doing helps too. When I think back to when I started again I dreaded signalling but now I do it almost without thinking.


----------



## Andy_R (16 Apr 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I'd say just relax. As with anything, the more you think about it the worse it gets. So try and relax and just concentrate on your surroundings, as your confidence grows everything else will fall into place and become second nature, then before you know it you'll be a hand signal master


+1 about relaxing.

Also: don't look at your hand. It doesn't need you to look at it to make it signal. Don't look at your front wheel or the ground. Look straight ahead and slightly up if you can (try to get into a habit of lifting your chin just before you need to signal). Keep on pedalling too.

I know this sounds a bit silly, but try it and see. Oh, and practise, practise, practise.


----------



## musa (16 Apr 2012)

practice your balance not near road.....good tip would be get yourself in position when its safe takeup primary position ie middle of the road 

and relax relax relax


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Apr 2012)

just get used to riding one handed too... I can get a much better view of the road behind by taking my right hand off the bars. Plus it's nice to give your arms or palms a rest, one at a time.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (16 Apr 2012)

There is another way, you wear all dark clothes, no vis, light or helmet...then just don't indicate.
Seen loads a them on the road.

Oh, and you don't have to stop at red lights or go AROUND roundabouts 


It will get easier with time.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Apr 2012)

I found it hard too. To begin with, I found sticking my hand out level with my hip made it easier to balance. With a bit of practice, you can then start raising it a bit higher.

Good luck.


----------



## guitarpete247 (16 Apr 2012)

You'll also need to learn to look over your shoulder too. 
Try taking one hand off the bars somewhere off road. An empty car park for example. Don't put your arm out, and look a divvy, just get used to taking your hand off the bars. You could start by just lifting your hand up off the bars eventually maybe put you hand down by your side. 

As others have said _relax_, don't concentrate on your hand just look ahead and it'll get easier.


----------



## Ethan (16 Apr 2012)

Like the others have said,it will come with time 
There is no real art to indicating, just practice!

Like others have said, dont think about it! Just relax and take your hand off the bar. 
Look forwards as if you were riding perfectly normally, you'll get it in no time!

Just dont be a dope like me and try indicate, break and turn at the same time


----------



## addictfreak (16 Apr 2012)

When I first started riding road bikes I was exactly the same, even though I had been riding MTB for years. The steering on a roadie is much lighter, but you will get used to it. Just keep going and before long you will get there.


----------



## rollinstok (16 Apr 2012)

Pinnochio never had this problem


----------



## Hebe (16 Apr 2012)

It does get easier with time and practice. I'm fine with right turn signals now but my left ones are still improving - I am definitely going to try Andy_R's chin tip above. I find it easier to signal when I'm going in a straight line at a decent speed, it's much harder at low speeds and when turning. I started out by practising signalling when coasting then I didn't have to pedal and signal at the same time (yes, I know...)


----------



## Pedal pusher (16 Apr 2012)

Head to the nearest B&Q / tesco's car park late in the evening loads of space to practice in relative safty


----------



## Andy_R (16 Apr 2012)

It also helps to remember...signal _*before*_ you turn. That way you're going in a straight line when signalling and not trying to turn and signal at the same time....keep it as simple as simples folks....


----------



## Norm (17 Apr 2012)

+1 to much of the advice, but especially the last two.

Find a big empty area that you can use on your own for a while, then get out there for 10-15 minutes every evening for a week. Start off just swinging the bike around in large circles / figure-8s with both hands on the bars, then try and lift your left hand an inch off the bars and repeat the shapes until your feel more confident, then with the right hand an inch above the bars and repeat, and gradually move your hand further away until you can get your arm out completely.

But, remember that "indicating" means you are "indicating to other road users that you are _*about to*_ change direction and / or speed". Indicate in advance of the manoeuvre and get both hands back on the bars to perform the manoeuvre.

IMO, of course.


----------



## stephen.rooke (17 Apr 2012)

just keep practicing, most people have been doing it since they were kids, youll soon get the hang of it, when i got my road bike i couldnt ride with no hands without nearly crashing  now i can. its harder on road bikes because the tyres are narrower than mountain bikes so less to balance on


----------



## FailedComic (17 Apr 2012)

Thanks a lot for all the advice, guys. I really appreciate it. I'll definitely go out and everything. Will let you know how it goes!!!


----------



## Chris S (20 Apr 2012)

Stop pedalling and freewheel before you take your hand of the handlebar, while you are learning to indicate.

Most people push down on the bars to maintain their balance as they pedal.


----------



## D7JAB (20 Apr 2012)

I had a bit of a problem with this years ago, i found holding the handlebars about 3/4 way out on the horizontal gives me a more stable up right position rather trying to do it from holding far down or wide (Lets face it your doing it to be seen). Porp yourself up a bit and relax when glancing over your sholder or putting your arm out. It doesnt have to be a full extension or wave or above your head, just what your comfortable with and it will just click.
Practice like everyone said above but make sure you practice both arms!...


----------



## Andy_R (20 Apr 2012)

D7JAB said:


> I had a bit of a problem with this years ago, i found holding the handlebars about 3/4 way out on the horizontal gives me a more stable up right position rather trying to do it from holding far down or wide (Lets face it your doing it to be seen). Porp yourself up a bit and relax when glancing over your sholder or putting your arm out. It doesnt have to be a full extension or wave or above your head, just what your comfortable with and it will just click.
> Practice like everyone said above but make sure you practice both arms!...


The problem with moving your hand from it's normal position towards the stem is that it amplifies the effect any movement your hand makes. So whilst a small correction whilst in the normal rding position is usually enough, it may be too much, resulting in overcorrection, if your hand is closer to the stem. I see it a lot when teaching people to ride.


----------



## Wednesday (21 Apr 2012)

I think the best bits have been said, but I have a couple of small things:

1. Ride around as much as you can in places where you don't need to worry about indicating and other awkward stuff. I found a lot of things to do with balance and handling difficult when I didn't have much experience, but even things I didn't practice got better as I got more used to being on a bike and making those unconscious fine adjustments. Of course it doesn't hurt to practice taking your hands off the bars when you're riding around the park or whatever.

2. Don't grind on hills! Newbie cyclists tend to think they should use the highest gear they can manage, which is unhelpful for a few reasons. One of them is that slowly forcing the peddles around makes you less stable, so indicating like that is awful. Took me a long time to work that one out .


----------



## Hebe (24 Apr 2012)

Andy_R said:


> ...(try to get into a habit of lifting your chin just before you need to signal)....


 
This worked perfectly for me this morning, my left hand signals are hugely improved! Thank you!


----------



## Andy_R (24 Apr 2012)

Hebe said:


> This worked perfectly for me this morning, my left hand signals are hugely improved! Thank you!


You're very welcome...now just practise, practise, practise.


----------



## FailedComic (28 Apr 2012)

I went out today with a cycling instructor to get some confidence cycling, especially using clipless pedals - which now feels more natural to use.

I also tried indicating. And I'm comfortable now getting my left hand straight across now. YAY! He told me to just cycle and keep putting my hand up off the bar a few times, then higher up a few times, and then out a few times etc... seems to have worked. I also got told to relax my shoulders! I was told I'll be fully comfortable once I get my hand on my head as I cycle.

I also used some of the techniques suggested here - so I just want to say thank you all very much!


----------



## Norm (28 Apr 2012)

Failedcomic said:


> I also tried indicating. And I'm comfortable now getting my left hand straight across now. YAY! He told me to just cycle and keep putting my hand up off the bar a few times, then higher up a few times, and then out a few times etc... seems to have worked.


Excellent, FC, congrats on getting comfortable with the clipless and moving the hands up, if only because your instructor seems to be following some excellent advice...


Several days ago Norm said:


> ... then try and lift your left hand an inch off the bars and repeat the shapes until your feel more confident, then with the right hand an inch above the bars and repeat, and gradually move your hand further away until you can get your arm out completely.


----------



## FailedComic (5 May 2012)

I know I'm bumping this old thread, but just wanted to say YAY! I went out riding again today, and I was able to keep either hand out for about 5 seconds at a go. I feel good about my riding now


----------



## Norm (5 May 2012)

Sweet, FC. Congrats and glad that the lessons are working.


----------



## mr Mag00 (5 May 2012)

well done, just found thisand was going to suggest getting a few lessons.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 May 2012)

I have been following your tips too, today I was riding one handed... just in the park, proper indicating on the road will follow shortly, no doubt, cheers


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (5 May 2012)

Indicate? Why Indicate? I've come across many a car whilst out cycling that fail to indicate too.....


----------



## Wonder Wheels (5 May 2012)

I never indicate, I'm always aware of my surroundings (sounds like Jedi speak ) though and the only issues I've had are with stupid drivers. I wonder if drivers think I'm indicating when I move my hand to wipe my face after I get hit by a bug, they probably think I'm a lunatic.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 May 2012)

Wonder Wheels said:


> I never indicate, I'm always aware of my surroundings (sounds like Jedi speak ) though and the only issues I've had are with stupid drivers. I wonder if drivers think I'm indicating when I move my hand to wipe my face after I get hit by a bug, they probably think I'm a lunatic.


 
Aye, as long as the surroundings (ie: taxis, wvs, driver "let me overtake you so I can get to that red light faster") are aware of you wanting to turn


----------



## Andy_R (6 May 2012)

Wonder Wheels said:


> I never indicate, I'm always aware of my surroundings (sounds like Jedi speak ) though and the only issues I've had are with *stupid drivers*. I wonder if drivers think I'm indicating when I move my hand to wipe my face after I get hit by a bug, they probably think I'm a lunatic.


Or possibly drivers who didn't know which way you were going? The amount of threads on here about drivers who don't signal.........safe cycling is about being predictable


----------



## MontyVeda (6 May 2012)

Wonder Wheels said:


> I never indicate, I'm always aware of my surroundings (sounds like Jedi speak ) though and the only issues I've had are with stupid drivers. I wonder if drivers think I'm indicating when I move my hand to wipe my face after I get hit by a bug, they probably think I'm a lunatic.


 
there is no good advice in this post.


----------



## caimg (6 May 2012)

Wonder Wheels said:


> I never indicate, I'm always aware of my surroundings (sounds like Jedi speak )



What would you think of a driver that said this?


----------



## User16625 (9 May 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I'd say just relax. As with anything, the more you think about it the worse it gets.


 
Cant help being a tosser, im very old for a virgin!


----------



## Wonder Wheels (25 May 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> there is no good advice in this post.


 
Ditto


----------



## atbman (25 May 2012)

Norm said:


> +1 to much of the advice, but especially the last two.
> 
> Find a big empty area that you can use on your own for a while, then get out there for 10-15 minutes every evening for a week. Start off just swinging the bike around in large circles / figure-8s with both hands on the bars, then try and lift your left hand an inch off the bars and repeat the shapes until your feel more confident, then with the right hand an inch above the bars and repeat, and gradually move your hand further away until you can get your arm out completely.
> 
> ...


 
We use almost exactly the same method with our Saturday kids. Hasn't failed to work yet (after 14 years next Saturday


----------



## Holy Warrior (25 May 2012)

I still can't do a no-hander!


----------



## DCLane (27 May 2012)

Holy Warrior said:


> I still can't do a no-hander!


 
It's about two things; speed _and _balance.

Oh, and not wanting to crash and look like a fool


----------

